# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα για Auto & Moto >  >  Δυναμο αυτοκινητου

## NUKE

Καλησπερα παιδια.Εβγαλα απο ενα αυτοκινητο ενα δυναμο.Το bosch el14v.Απο οτι εχω καταλαβει εχει 4 καλωδια.2 πολυ χοντρα και 2 κανονικα.

Το γυρναω με το χερι και το εχω συνδεδεμενο με ενα αμπερομετρο αλλα δεν κουνιεται καθολου.

Σε ποια καλωδια πρεπει να το βαλω?Γενικα μπορειτε να μου δωσετε πληροφοριες για τα δυναμο?Γιατι εχει 4 καλωδια?

ΥΣ.Εχω φαει τον κοσμο να βρω την αναζητηση και δεν την βρισκω.Ξερω θα ειναι μπορστα στη μυτη μου αλλα δεν την βρισκω.Που ειναι ρε παιδια?

----------


## DT200

> ΥΣ.Εχω φαει τον κοσμο να βρω την *αναζητηση* και δεν την βρισκω.Ξερω θα ειναι μπορστα στη μυτη μου αλλα δεν την βρισκω.Που ειναι ρε παιδια?



ποια είναι η αναζήτηση ?




> Το γυρναω με το χερι και το εχω συνδεδεμενο με ενα αμπερομετρο αλλα δεν κουνιεται καθολο



το "δυναμό" του αυτοκινήτου λειτουργεί σωστά μετά τις 700 RPM και εσύ με το χέρι σίγουρα δίνεις λιγότερες ,
το σημαντικότερο δε είναι, ότι για να λειτουργήσει μία γεννήτρια θέλει διέγερση η οποία 
προέρχεται στην προκειμένη περίπτωση από το λαμπάκι που έχουν στο καντράν τα αυτοκίνητα (το λαμπάκι της μπαταρίας)
δηλαδή, το λαμπάκι είναι συνδεδεμένο στο + της μπαταρίας και το άλλο άκρο του σε κάποιο φις του δυναμό που το τροφοδοτεί με ρεύμα 
κατά τις πρώτες στιγμές της λειτουργίας του. 




> Σε ποια καλωδια πρεπει να το βαλω?



χωρείς να είμαι ηλεκτρολόγος πιστεύω ότι θέλει να βάλεις το αμπερόμετρο σε σείρα με μία μεγάλη 12V λάμπα σε ένα από τα δύο 
χοντρά καλώδια και στο σώμα του δυναμό.




> Γιατι εχει 4 καλωδια



τι γράφουν πάνω ?

----------


## tasos987

Το πιο πιθανο ειναι στο πλαστικο καλυμα στο πισω μερος του δυναμο να γραφει στο τι αντοιστοιχει το καθε καλωδιο.
Το Β+ ειναι η διεγερση που σου περιγραφει ο φιλος DT200 πιο πανω και την δινεις απο μια μπαταρια 12V παρεμβαλοντας το λαμπακι απο ενα φακο, το D+ ειναι το σημα που παιρνεις για στροφομετρο και το ενα χοντρο ειναι το ρευμα που παραγεται.Για το αλλο χοντρο δεν ξερω με βεβαιοτητα αν ειναι το σωμα γιατι το εχω δει μονο σε πολυ μεγαλυτερα alternators (καικια γεννητριες κλπ).Ενα πολυμετρο θα σου λυσει την απορια.Για να την λειτουργησεις βαλτην σε μεγγενη και απο την βιδα της τροχαλιας με ενα δραπανο δoσε τουλαχιστον 1200rpm

----------


## babisko

> Καλησπερα παιδια.Εβγαλα απο ενα αυτοκινητο ενα δυναμο.Το bosch el14v.Απο οτι εχω καταλαβει εχει 4 καλωδια.2 πολυ χοντρα και 2 κανονικα.
> 
> Το γυρναω με το χερι και το εχω συνδεδεμενο με ενα αμπερομετρο αλλα δεν κουνιεται καθολου.
> 
> Σε ποια καλωδια πρεπει να το βαλω?Γενικα μπορειτε να μου δωσετε πληροφοριες για τα δυναμο?Γιατι εχει 4 καλωδια?
> 
> ΥΣ.Εχω φαει τον κοσμο να βρω την αναζητηση και δεν την βρισκω.Ξερω θα ειναι μπορστα στη μυτη μου αλλα δεν την βρισκω.Που ειναι ρε παιδια?



Τα δυναμό των σύγχρονων αυτοκινήτων δεν είναι απλές γεννήτριες συνεχούς ρεύματος, αλλά τριφασικές γεννήτριες (φυσικά εναλλασσομένου ρεύματος), και μετά με την βοήθεια διόδων ισχύος η τάση εξόδου ανορθώνεται και μας δίνει την απαιτούμενη συνεχή τάση των 14VDC περίπου. Η τάση εξόδου της γεννήτριας εξαρτάται από τις στροφές της και την τάση διέγερσης, η οποία δίνεται από την μπαταρία του αυτοκινήτου. Αν δεν υπάρχει μπαταρία συνδεμένη πάνω στην γεννήτρια, μην περιμένεις να βγάλει τάση, όσο και να την γυρίσεις. Αυτό γινόταν στους παλιούς δυναμούς, οι οποίοι ήταν συνεχούς ρεύματος και η διέγερση δημιουργούνταν από μόνιμους μαγνήτες που υπήρχαν πάνω του. Για τον λόγο αυτό έχει και τα επιπλέον καλώδια επάνω. Είναι για την διέγερση και για το λαμπάκι σαν ενδεικτικό ότι η γεννήτρια βγάζει την σωστή τάση.
Επειδή η γεννήτρια στο αυτοκίνητο δεν έχει ποτέ σταθερές στροφές, η τάση για να παραμείνει σταθερή, ρυθμίζεται από κάποια διάταξη, η οποία στην αργκό των ηλεκτρολόγων αυτοκινήτων λέγεται "αυτόματος δυναμού" και είναι μια ηλεκτρονική διάταξη η οποία σκοπό έχει να ελέγχει την τάση εξόδου και να ρυθμίζει την τάση διέγερσης, ώστε η τάση εξόδου της δεννήτριας να είναι πάντα σταθερή και ίση με περίπου 14VDC, ανεξάρτητα αν ο κινητήρας του αυτοκινήτου περιστρέφεται με 700 ή 7000 στροφές ανά λεπτό. Αυτή η διάταξη κατά κανόνα βρίσκεται πάνω στον δυναμό σαν module στην αντίθετη πλευρά από την πλευρά που είναι η τροχαλία. Πάνω στην διάταξη αυτή βρίσκονται και τα καρβουνάκια που δίνουν την τάση διέγερσης στον ρότορα του δυναμού, ενώ η τάση εξόδου λαμβάνεται από τον στάτορα και πηγαίνει στο ίδιο module, το οποίο είναι και τριφασικός ανορθωτής. 
Πιστεύω να σε κάλυψα κάπως για το πως λειτουργεί ο δυναμός.

Υ.Γ. Αν εννοείς την αναζήτηση στην σελίδα του hlektronika.gr, στο κάτω δεξιά μέρος κάθε σελίδας. Συγγνώμη αν δεν κατάλαβα καλά τα περί αναζήτησης

----------


## eebabs2000

Βασικά ό Μπάμπης έχει απόλυτο δίκιο. Εγώ του είχα βγάλει τα πηνία του στάτορα κάποτε από ένα παλιό που είχα και του είχα κολλήσει μόνιμους μαγνήτες. Πραγματικά έδινε τάση στα άκρα του...

----------


## NUKE

Λοιπον παιδια με βοηθησατε πολυ.

Για την αναζητηση αυτη εψαχνα που λες φιλε μπαμπη.

Οσο για το δυναμο,καταλαβα τι παιζει.Παντως περιμενα οτι εχει μαγνητες για αυτο δεν καταλαβαινα τι τα θελει ολα αυτα.

Το ενα χοντρο καλωδιο ειναι το - γιατι ενωνεται με το σασι.Το αλλο ειναι μαλλον το +.

Τα λεπτα οντως γραφουν Β+ και D+ οπως λεει ο φιλος τασος οποτε βρηκα τη λυση.


Απλα εχω μια μηχανη απο ραβδιστικο στην Κρητη και λεω να φτιαξω μια γεννητρια ρευματιος 0,5 KW.Για αυτο σας παιδευω...

Ευχαριστω!!

----------


## DT200

> Απλα εχω μια μηχανη απο ραβδιστικο στην Κρητη και λεω να φτιαξω μια γεννητρια ρευματιος 0,5 KW.Για αυτο σας παιδευω...
> Ευχαριστω!!



Στα πόσα Volt ?

----------


## NUKE

Αρχικα δεν θα κανω τιποτα.Θα βγαζει οσα βγαζει το δυναμο απλα και μονο για τις ντεμπλες που ραβδιζουν τις ελιες.Στη συνεχεια λεω να φτιαξω ενα inverter για 220...Αλλα θα δουμε...

----------


## alexis22

D+ =διεγερση δυναμου Β+ = εξοδος τασης δυναμου ολα τα αλλα γειωση
 δινουμε 12 βολτ σε σειρα με ενα λαμπακι 12βολτ/5βατ στο D+ και γυρβωβτας το δυναμο παιρνουμε ταση 
καλο ειναι να υπαρχει και μπαταρια γιατι σε πολλες στροφες μπορει να καει ο αυτοματος του δυναμου.

----------


## G.POL

Καλημερα σε ολο το φορουμ.
Παιδια εχω ενα προβληματακι με το δυναμο  του αυτοκινητου.
Χθες αντικατεστησα τον παλιο με εναν καινουργιο του κουτιου.
Αφου τοποθετηθηκαν ολα σωστα,βαζω εμπρος και παρατηρω πως οταν αναβω τα φωτα π.χ τα 'θεσεως', οτι τρεμοπαιζουν λιγο.
μετραω με το πολυμετρο στην εξοδο του δυναμο,και βλεπω μια αυξομειωση τασης απο 14,4 εως 14,8.
Αυτο το φαινομενο παρατηρηται απο τις 1000 μεχρι τις 1600 στροφες.
μετα στρωνει κανονικα.
μπορειτε να βοηθησετε,τι συμβαινει? :Sad: 
ευχαριστω προκαταβολικα  :Smile:

----------


## lynx

> επειδή η γεννήτρια στο αυτοκίνητο δεν έχει ποτέ σταθερές στροφές, η τάση για να παραμείνει σταθερή, ρυθμίζεται από κάποια διάταξη, η οποία στην αργκό των ηλεκτρολόγων αυτοκινήτων λέγεται "αυτόματος δυναμού" και είναι μια ηλεκτρονική διάταξη η οποία σκοπό έχει να ελέγχει την τάση εξόδου και να ρυθμίζει την τάση διέγερσης, ώστε η τάση εξόδου της δεννήτριας να είναι πάντα σταθερή και ίση με περίπου 14vdc, ανεξάρτητα αν ο κινητήρας του αυτοκινήτου περιστρέφεται με 700 ή 7000 στροφές ανά λεπτό. αυτή η διάταξη κατά κανόνα βρίσκεται πάνω στον δυναμό σαν module στην αντίθετη πλευρά από την πλευρά που είναι η τροχαλία.



τι ειναι αυτη η διαταξη? καποια ζενερ ισχυος? καποιο σταθεροποιητικο?

εμενα το αμαξι ενιωτε μου καιει τις λαμπες στα φωτα! απο τοτε που
το εχω παρει πρεπει να εχω αλλαξει 6-7 (h4)

----------


## babisko

Λευτέρη, εδώ υπάρχουν αρκετά στοιχεία για το πώς λειτουργούν τα δυναμό των αυτοκινήτων, καθώς επίσης και οι διατάξεις σταθεροποίησης της τάσης εξόδου.
Τώρα το ότι σου καίγονται συχνά οι λάμπες, πιθανόν να οφείλεται στο ότι η τάση του δυναμό είναι μεγαλύτερη από ότι πρέπει, ή υπάρχει κάποια χαλαρή σύνδεση στο κύκλωμα τροφοδοσίας της λάμπας. Κάτι άλλο, μόνο η λάμπα του ίδιου φαναριού καίγεται τακτικά ή και των δυο φαναριών;

----------


## lynx

και των δυο... μια η αριστερη κα μια η δεξια.

----------


## LASER1008

> και των δυο... μια η αριστερη κα μια η δεξια.




φιλε μου να σοου πω και γω ενα αλλο ενδεχομενο....... πολυ πιθανον να τις πιανεις με το χερι και να τις βαζεις... και γι αυτο να καιγονται
καποιες λαμπες δεν πρεπει νατις πιανεις απτο γυαλι τους!
ετσι την ειχα παθει και γω και αλλαζα λαμπες καθε βδομαδα σχεδον μια η αριστερη μια η δεξια μια το προβολακι μια η πισω!!και τελικα μου ανοιξε τα ματια μια πολιτρια και μου ειπε '''προσεξτε κυριε μην πιασετε απτο γυαλι ενταξει??΄''''

και ειναι 3 χρονια τωρα και εχω τις ιδιες λαμπες στ αμαξι μου! ενα σιτροεν σε2 τοχα παρει και καινουργιο! 

μακαρι να σε βοηθησα λιγο!

----------


## lynx

σε ευχαριστω πολυ φιλε... ειναι βεβαια λιγο παλιο το θεμα και εχει βρεθει και λυση!  :Smile:

----------


## babisko

> φιλε μου να σοου πω και γω ενα αλλο ενδεχομενο....... *πολυ πιθανον να τις πιανεις με το χερι και να τις βαζεις... και γι αυτο να καιγονται*
> καποιες λαμπες δεν πρεπει νατις πιανεις απτο γυαλι τους!
> ετσι την ειχα παθει και γω και αλλαζα λαμπες καθε βδομαδα σχεδον μια η αριστερη μια η δεξια μια το προβολακι μια η πισω!!και τελικα μου ανοιξε τα ματια μια πολιτρια και μου ειπε '''προσεξτε κυριε μην πιασετε απτο γυαλι ενταξει??΄''''
> 
> και ειναι 3 χρονια τωρα και εχω τις ιδιες λαμπες στ αμαξι μου! ενα σιτροεν σε2 τοχα παρει και καινουργιο! 
> 
> μακαρι να σε βοηθησα λιγο!



Αν πιάσεις τις λάμπες αλογόνου με τα χέρια, δεν καίγονται, αλλά το λίπος (αποτυπώματα) από τα χέρια μένει πάνω στην λάμπα, με την πολύ μεγάλη θερμοκρασία που δημιουργείται κατά την λειτουργία της λάμπας, εξαχνώνεται και επικάθεται στον καθρέφτη του προβολέα, με αποτέλεσμα αυτός να θαμπώνει και να μειώνεται η αποτελεσματικότητά του. Για τον λόγο αυτό πρέπει να τις πιάνεις από την μεταλλική βάση τους. Αν τις πιάσεις από το γυαλί με τα χέρια, τότε πρέπει να τις καθαρίσεις με καθαρό οινόπνευμα πριν τις τοποθετήσεις στο φανάρι. Αλλά δεν καίγονται για τον λόγο αυτό.

----------


## Nemmesis

> Αν πιάσεις τις λάμπες αλογόνου με τα χέρια, δεν καίγονται, αλλά το λίπος (αποτυπώματα) από τα χέρια μένει πάνω στην λάμπα, με την πολύ μεγάλη θερμοκρασία που δημιουργείται κατά την λειτουργία της λάμπας, εξαχνώνεται και επικάθεται στον καθρέφτη του προβολέα, με αποτέλεσμα αυτός να θαμπώνει και να μειώνεται η αποτελεσματικότητά του. Για τον λόγο αυτό πρέπει να τις πιάνεις από την μεταλλική βάση τους. Αν τις πιάσεις από το γυαλί με τα χέρια, τότε πρέπει να τις καθαρίσεις με καθαρό οινόπνευμα πριν τις τοποθετήσεις στο φανάρι. Αλλά δεν καίγονται για τον λόγο αυτό.



και οταν καιγοντα τα "δακτυλικα αποτυποματα" βγαζουν κατι σαν καπνα που καθετε  μετα στον καθρεπτη απο τον προβολεα... αλλα εχω ακουσει κατι παιζει και με την απαγογη θερμοτητας που τελικα καει την λαμπα... επισης εχω δει σε προβολεα οχι αυτοκινητου να σπαει λαμπα 1500w μετα απο 1ωρα λειτουργιας επειδη την πιασαμε με το χερι... βεβαια το χερι ηταν λιγο ποιο βρωμικο απο το κανονικο (βλεπε υποληματα απο λαδια μηχανης)

----------


## kosgr35

gia sas tha ei8ela na rotiso kati exo ena dynamo 24 v ta kalodia pou pan sto dynamo einai to d+ d- kai df ayta eina se mia fisa pou kataligei ston aytomato ri8misti i fisa ston aytomato pou koumponei exei d+ d- df kai 61 to oxima de fortizei tha ei8ela na rotiso pos paei i diataksi ton kalodion apo ton dynamo ston aytomato ksero oti to d+ einai i diagersi d- giosei to df kai 61 ti einai ?

----------


## jeronimo

Παιδιά αν μου επιτρέπετε συμπληρώσω δεν είναι μόνο ότι τα υπολείμματα λίπους και βρομιάς που εξατμίζονται και πάνε στον καθρέπτη , αλά επηρεάζουν και την ομοιόμορφη συστολή και διαστολή της λαμπάς οπότε  σπάει η καίγετε.

----------


## Nemmesis

> Παιδιά αν μου επιτρέπετε συμπληρώσω δεν είναι μόνο ότι τα υπολείμματα λίπους και βρομιάς που εξατμίζονται και πάνε στον καθρέπτη , αλά επηρεάζουν και την ομοιόμορφη συστολή και διαστολή της λαμπάς οπότε  σπάει η καίγετε.



κατι τετοιο σκεφτομουν και εγω οταν ειπα για την απαγογη θερμοτητας οπου δλδ εχουμε διαφορετικη θερμοκρασια αρα και γινεται αυτο που λες. το εθεσες καλητερα..

----------


## herctrap

δηλαδη το δυναμο δεν εχει μονιμους μαγνητες

αλλα ηλεκτρομαγνητες

οσο αυξανουν οι στροφες τοσο μειωνετε η ταση στους ηλετρομαγνητες για να διατηρητε σταθερη η ταση εξοδου αφου αυξανουν οι στροφες?

γιατι τριφασικο? 

και τελος το d που ειναι η εξοδος για το στροφομετρο

τι εξοδος ειναι ? συχνοτητας?


και αν ναι σε τι ταση

ειναι σταθερηη αλλαζει με τις στροφες?

πως μπορουμε να την μετρησουμε σε λογικα κυκλωματα?


αυτα τα λιγα μονο

----------


## CKarafas

> δηλαδη το δυναμο δεν εχει μονιμους μαγνητες
> 
> αλλα ηλεκτρομαγνητες
> 
> οσο αυξανουν οι στροφες τοσο μειωνετε η ταση στους ηλετρομαγνητες για να διατηρητε σταθερη η ταση εξοδου αφου αυξανουν οι στροφες?
> 
> γιατι τριφασικο? 
> 
> και τελος το d που ειναι η εξοδος για το στροφομετρο
> ...




Καλησπερα

Λογω του επαγγελματος μου (ηλ/αυτοκινητων) μπορω να σας πω με σιγουρια οτι D+ οπως σωστα αναφερθηκε ειναι η διεγερση του δυναμο (μεσω λαμπας) Β+ ειναι το + της μπαταριας, Β- ειναι γειωση και W ειναι το σημα για το στροφομετρο.
Το W δινει περιπου 2volt με συχνοτητα αναλογη των στροφων του δυναμο.
Το ρευμα που παραγεται ειναι ενναλασομενο αλλα περνα απο μια διαταξη διοδων και γινεται συνεχες.
Δεν εχει σταθερους μαγνητες.Τα στατικα πηνια του δυναμο ειναι αυτα που παραγουν το ρευμα.Ο ροτορας διμιουργει το μαγνητικο πεδιο,ρυθμιζομενος απο τον αυτοματο του δυναμο.
Σε νεοτερα μοντελα η διεγερση γινετε κατευθειαν απο τον εγκεφαλο της μηχανης.
Αυτα...

----------


## hlias

Χρήστο αν κατασκευάσουμε μια ανεμογενήτρια με δυναμο, πιο νομίζεις ότι θα κάνει ¨¨δουλεια¨ ;πχ δυναμο απο δικυκλο ,απο αυτοκινητο με μικρη μηχανη ωστε να μην θελει πολλη δυναμη να γυρίσει;
Καποιος φίλος που κατασκέυασε κάτι ανάλογο χρησιμοποίησε δυναμο απο ένα παλιο μοντέλο που ήταν κοινοπραξια citroen & fiat  το pony.Η μικρή έκδοση αυτού του μοντέλου ήταν στα 600 κυβ. και όπως έλεγε αυτός ο φίλος ο δυναμός του ήθελε μόνο 300 στροφες για να αποδόσει τα μέγιστα.
Για την ιστορία ο σχεδιαστής του  pony οπώς και του πρώτου yaris είναι Έλληνας.

----------


## CKarafas

> Χρήστο αν κατασκευάσουμε μια ανεμογενήτρια με δυναμο, πιο νομίζεις ότι θα κάνει ¨¨δουλεια¨ ;πχ δυναμο απο δικυκλο ,απο αυτοκινητο με μικρη μηχανη ωστε να μην θελει πολλη δυναμη να γυρίσει;
> Καποιος φίλος που κατασκέυασε κάτι ανάλογο χρησιμοποίησε δυναμο απο ένα παλιο μοντέλο που ήταν κοινοπραξια citroen & fiat  το pony.Η μικρή έκδοση αυτού του μοντέλου ήταν στα 600 κυβ. και όπως έλεγε αυτός ο φίλος ο δυναμός του ήθελε μόνο 300 στροφες για να αποδόσει τα μέγιστα.
> Για την ιστορία ο σχεδιαστής του  pony οπώς και του πρώτου yaris είναι Έλληνας.



Ηλια καλησπερα.Αυτο που με ρωτας δεν μπορω να στο απαντησω.Σιγουρα ενα μικροτερο δυναμο θα εχει λιγοτερη αντισταση στο γυρισμα του.Μικροτερο δυναμο ομως σημαινει λιγοτερα αμπερ.Βεβαια να ξερεις οτι η αντισταση του δυναμο ειναι αναλογη με τις αναγκες των μπαταριων που φορτιζει.

----------


## stratos77

Παιδια να ρωτησω και γω με την σειρα μου...εχω ενα φιατ πουντο και εβγαλα το δυναμο εχτες απο πανω...τα συμπτωματα ηταν τα εξης...μερικες φορες ειχα ταση γυρω στα 13.5-8volt στην μπαταρια μετρημενα με βολτομετρο...αλλες φορες ειχα 12,3....στην ουσια απ οτι καταλαβαινω δεν φορτιζει σωστα...και με εχει αφησει κιολας απο ρευμα στην μπαταρια...το λαμπακι στο ταμπλο μια αναβει μια τρεμοπαιζει μια ειναι σβηστο..

Βγαζοντας το σημερα ειδα οτι τα καρβουνακια ειναι στο οριο τους..η μπομπινα εχει μια πατουρα εκει στα καρβουνακια,που μαλλον την θεωρω φυσιολογικη...πιστευετε οτι μπορει απο τα καρβουνακια να υπαρχει προβλημα με την φορτωση του??

Σκεφτηκα δηλαδη εαν δεν βρω καρβουνακια,να βαλω εναν αυτοματο και να τελειωσω..

Επεισης ψανχω να βρω εαν υπαρχει μαγαζι εδω στην αθηνα που να του παω την μπομπινα και να μου περασει 2 καινουργια δαχτυλιδια χαλκου??το εχει ξανακανει καποιος??

Ευχαριστω για τον χρονο σας...

----------


## Xarry

Ποσα χρονια ειναι το δυναμο στο αμαξι; Συνηθως αλλαζουμε κατι οταν εχει προβληματα.

----------


## Λυκιδευς

Μαλλον απο της ψηκτρες θα εχεις το προβλημα αλλα καλου κακου λυσε το ολο και κανε τους εξης ελεγχους
-δρομεας: κοιτα για τυχον διαρροη στα τυλιγματα του σωματος
-στατης:κοιτα την περιεληξη του σωματος

----------


## tigiakou

Απ' οτι κατάλαβα ο δυναμός σου εχει εσωτερικό αυτόματο.Εφοσον το λαμπάκι στο καντραν μια σβηνει και μια αναβει εχεις προβλημα.Αυτό φαίνεται και απο την μη σταθερη τάση την οποία παρουσιάζει.Η τάση για να φορτίζει πρέπει να είναι σταθερη στα 14,4 volt.Εφόσον η τάση σου δεν είναι σταθερή το πρόβλημα βρίσκεται στον αυτόματο ο οποίος δεν μπορεί να εξισορροπήσει τις διαφορές.Στους δυναμούς με εσωτερικό αυτόματο τα καρβουνάκια είναι fix με τον αυτόματο.Οπότε αλλάζωντας τον αυτόματο αλλάζεις και τα καρβουνάκια.Οι αυόματοι ειναι σχετικα φθηνοί.Γύρω στα 20 ευρώ.Τώρα εφόσον εχουν φαγωθεί τα δαχτυλίδια του συλλέκτη καλό είναι να τα αλλάξεις και αυτά μιας και έχεις κατεβάσει τον δυναμό.Κι αυτά ειναι σχετικά φθηνά.Γύρω στα 4 με 5 ευρώ.

----------


## stratos77

ξερουμε καποιο μαγαι που μπορει να αλλαξει δαχτυλιδια??καποιο τηλεφωνο κατι??
Καρβουνακια βρηκα,και αυριο θα τα αλλαξω...θα το παω βημα βημα,γιατι εχω υποψια οτι μαλλον δεν ειχαν καλο πατημα,με αποτελεσμα να μην εχω σωστη ενδειξη...1 ευρο κοστος δηλαδη..εαν εχω παλι τα ιδια..τοτε παω για αυτοματο...

----------


## aris285

Να πω και εγω την μ@λ@κια μου!!!
θελω να φτιαξω ανεμογενητρια με κατι δυναμο που εχω απο ενα παλιο ISUZU  :Tongue2: 
φυσικα το δυναμο θελει και διεγερση και αυτο ειναι που μου χαλαει την σουπα,
εγω αυτο που θελω ειναι να μου δινει ρευμα οταν γυριζει χωρις να πρεπει να να τραβηξω και εξτρα καλωδιο για την διεγερση.
υπαρχει κανενας τροπος?
καθε σκεψη δεκτη.

----------


## antonis

> Να πω και εγω την μ@λ@κια μου!!!
> θελω να φτιαξω ανεμογενητρια με κατι δυναμο που εχω απο ενα παλιο ISUZU 
> φυσικα το δυναμο θελει και διεγερση και αυτο ειναι που μου χαλαει την σουπα,
> εγω αυτο που θελω ειναι να μου δινει ρευμα οταν γυριζει χωρις να πρεπει να να τραβηξω και εξτρα καλωδιο για την διεγερση.
> υπαρχει κανενας τροπος?
> καθε σκεψη δεκτη.



Άνοιξε τον ρότορα (σε πρέσα και αν τα καταφέρεις) και αντικατέστησε το πηνίο διέργεσης με μαγνήτη νεοδημίου. Πρέπει βέβαια να είναι ο κατάληλος....

----------


## aris285

Υπαρχει και η λυση 
1. να γεφυρώσω το + με την διεγερση πανω στο δυναμο αλλα οταν δεν γυρναει θα εχω διαροη και θα μου αδιαζει την μπαταρια.

2. να βαλω ενα μαγνητακι μικρο στον ρωτορα ετσι ωστε οταν παρει λιγες στροφες να κανει μια μικρη διεγερση να γεφηροσω παλι το + με την διεγερση και να βαλω μια διοδο αναμεσα δυναμο και μπαταρια ωστε να μην εχω διαροη.

τι λετε?

----------

